
You have a better chance of achieving the American dream in Canada than America - joeyespo
https://www.vox.com/2019/8/15/20801907/raj-chetty-ezra-klein-social-mobility-opportunity
======
Bostonian
Steve Sailer has explained that Chetty's mobility numbers tend to be higher
for mostly white areas, because the incomes of low-income whites and blacks
tend to revert to the white and black means. Given this pattern, it is not
surprising that there is more mobility in Canada than the U.S., since a
smaller fraction of Canadians are black.

